

Remind HN : Hacker News Cologne Meetup is on Wednesday, April 25, 2012, 7:00 PM - c1sc0

As usual, we're still looking for people who want to give a short talk, just let me or Vidar know. Don't be afraid to bring your own lightning talks.<p>What do you want to talk about? Let's discuss it here!<p>The place-to-be is still Solution Space
Bruesseler Platz 26, Cologne<p>Meetup group:
http://www.meetup.com/Hacker-News-Cologne/events/59053632/
======
blacktar
We'd love to know who you'd like to talk at the next HN CGN meetups; Let's us
know if you have a tech or biz hacker in mind that you'd like to hear talking
about lessons learned, mistakes to avoid or a particularly complex or
interesting tech subject and we'll do out utmost to make it happen. After all
- it's all about YOU!

------
Eduard
Ruhr Area here. Pleeaase don't let public transport be on strike again on this
day. Who from Ruhrgebiet is joining me?

~~~
blacktar
Crossing my fingers for you! Hope to see you there!

